# Régler le son sur le clavier



## magarno (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vais certainement paraître bête mais je n'arrive pas à régler le son directement sur mon clavier. C'est quand même plus pratique de baisser ou rendre muet la radio directement sur le clavier i

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui,et ?

Quel Mac, quel clavier, quel système ? On est pas devin, si tu veux de l'aide, faut nous donner un minimum de précisions !


----------



## magarno (7 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,

Oui, c'est vrai je suis désolée de ce manque d'informations... 

Alors il s'agit d'un imac avec clavier extra plat filaire, système mac OSX.

voilà en espérant être claire....

Merci


----------

